# New items at Dollar Tree



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Already?????

Awesome. Flipping awesome!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

thanks deadna!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow! I wish they were still open.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I went to my Dollar store after seeing this thread and while they had started to get the halloween out, the gargoyals (sp?) and cutsie stuff, the bigger tombstones were not out yet, I bought a couple of those last year, and repainted them, they looked so much better, , but for a buck, ya can't beat it!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

bethene said:


> I went to my Dollar store after seeing this thread and while they had started to get the halloween out, the gargoyals (sp?) and cutsie stuff, the bigger tombstones were not out yet, I bought a couple of those last year, and repainted them, they looked so much better, , but for a buck, ya can't beat it!!


*What?!?!?!?* They had tombstones at the Dollar Tree last year? How did I miss this?

lol. I'm gonna have to go and check my dollar store out. Oh question for all you Dollar Tree shoppers, is your DT one of those big ones with frezzer sections or is it just a small one? Reason I'm asking is I recently (like 5 months ago) found a larger DT and was thinking maybe they'll have more Halloween out then the one I usally go to...


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

just went to my local dollar tree and picked up a few items. michaels had some cool stuff too, but i'm saving my money for when they put the good stuff out. big lots and tj maxx don't have anything yet. i've gotta settle down though cause i just bought my first car on friday and i have 4 years of payments ahead of me!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh come to DC, Oh Dollar Tree Halloween Genie!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Kallie, my tj maxx had a couple of gargoyles and led flicker candles.
Hopefully the rest won't take much longer.

here's a photo of them.
http://halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=226&pictureid=2697


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Lucky!! Our dollar stores nothing shows up until August, if we're lucky.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

suzeelili, that's a cool gargoyle ya got there


----------



## HazelHawthorne (Dec 5, 2007)

Is it just me, or are a lot of places putting out Halloween stuff earlier this year? I swear all of this stuff wasn't out in July of last year! Also, my connections at the local Yankee candle store said that their Halloween stuff would be stocked by August 8th. That is my one true weakness. Last year I went to the mall and bought two pairs of shoes from Nine West, totalling over $150. Then I went to Yankee candle and spent almost $250, so I went back and returned the shoes. Totally worth it.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

I could totally have written that post shoes... candles...halloween....sigh.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Nope, stuff started coming out right about this time last year. Typically as soon as the 4th is over the places that don't carry "back to school" stuff starts stocking Halloween merchandise. For those other stores we have to wait until after school starts back.


----------



## funbag (Aug 12, 2007)

It seems as if a lot of the Halloween stuff is coming out much earlier this year. I don't remember Dollar Tree having any of those gargoyles out this early (I did just grab a bunch the other night) .  I know that with places like Target, you gotta wait till the back to school supplies diminish, when the kids go back to school. Even early September, the stuff there is still not out.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

i agree that i don't remember the halloween stuff coming out so soon last year and i remember that my local target didn't put out their halloween stuff until 2 weeks or so into september.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

OK, so I went to 2 different DT stores in 2 different cities, and still no Halloween stuff !!! Granted, broiling away the summer in this stupid FL heat doesn't exactly envoke frosty fall thoughts. GRRRRRR


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I was just at a local Dollar Tree, and nothing Halloween so far. 

All they had was those cutsy scarecrows and fall florals.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Went to Dollar Tree, did buy 4 of the tombstone for filler.

My Big Score was they had in the 'Fall' stuff A package of 'Harry and David' 24 tealight candles that are Black (licrorice), Orange (Pumpkin) and White (Vanilla). They smell good and were priced at $6.95.

I picked up a couple of packages to add to Prize Gift Baskets.


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

We forgot the DTs close at 6 on Sundays around here. Dammit. We rode by and did see a few things for fall so we're crossing our fingers!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Halloweenrocks08....our Dollar Tree does not have any freezers. It is a tiny store located next to a Big Lots. 

Our store stocked early this year cause I know I never go before the end of august if I want to see anything halloween related. Big Lots has fall stuff out already so maybe this year they'll get the good stuff in sooner too!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

There's a Dollar Tree right on my way home from work. I am totally going by and determining if they have Halloween stuff out!

Ever since you guys started talking about places putting out Halloween stuff, I've wondered if they have the Halloween stuff out and I am so excited about it! We'll see!


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

the skeleton garland is awesome! hope my dollar tree gets that. so far just 4 or 5 things on a bottom shelf of fall items.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

OK, so I had to go check out our Dollar Tree today just to see. They had a whole isle and one end cap of stuff. Couldn't believe it. We never see halloween stuff in this town till at least Sept. They had the tombstones, gargoyles, skull and skeleton garland mentioned. They had crows, ceramic skulls, a bin of random blucky parts, packages of bones, small complete bluckies, snow globe thingies, plastic goblets, cutesy figurines.....thats all I can remember right now.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Does the South put there stuff out before everyone else? That's what it seem's like. I called two of the local dollar stores nuthing halloween yet...


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Well I'm in central Indiana so that's not exactly south. I just hope we get all the cool stuff others are getting too!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

brandywine1974 said:


> They had crows, ceramic skulls, a bin of random blucky parts, packages of bones, small complete bluckies, snow globe thingies, plastic goblets, cutesy figurines.....thats all I can remember right now.


THEY HAD CROWS?!  Feathered crows? How big were they?


----------



## funbag (Aug 12, 2007)

Yep... the crows are feathered, as big as a real large crow. Wire legs and feet.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

if someone goes back to dollar tree please get a pic of those crows.....


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Holy crap! I can't believe they've got those crows for $1! As soon as the Dollar Trees close to me finish putting out their stuff I'm going to have to clean out their crow supply.


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

So totally hitting up the Dollar Tree and Wal-Green's after Work.

Or class, and be late to work.

It's worth it!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

OH MAN!! I need some of those crows for the Hillbilly Hell-O-Ween!!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

funbag said:


> Yep... the crows are feathered, as big as a real large crow. Wire legs and feet.


Yep, sounds like the same ones here.  A whole box of 'em.  They already have more stuff out right now than they had the whole season last year. I was really surprised.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Man oh man I really want to see those crows. Rikki, if you can't end up finding them and I do I'll send you as many as you want.  That goes for everyone else here too.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

funbag said:


> Yep... the crows are feathered, as big as a real large crow. Wire legs and feet.


I picked up a couple of the crows yesterday. They are very cool, especially for a dollar. 

I wouldn't say that they are as big as real large crows...probably as big as the bluebirds in my area (Colorado.)


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

What a nice offer Halloweenrocks! Hopefully I won't have to take you up on that, though. I think my chances are pretty good - there are three Dollar Trees here in town and I know both my mother and my mother-in-law will look at theirs for me. So that's 6 (maybe 7) stores that I'll be watching. 

When I was in there the other day the cashier told me that it was "truck day" and they'd have everything out by the end of the week.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Jul 20, 2008)

I've decided Canada needs a Dollar Tree store. Oh, and a Big Lots. I need to get myself to Buffalo and see what all the fuss is about (regarding the stores, not poor poor Buffalo).


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

Abunai said:


> I picked up a couple of the crows yesterday. They are very cool, especially for a dollar.
> 
> I wouldn't say that they are as big as real large crows...probably as big as the bluebirds in my area (Colorado.)


Hi fellow Coloradan!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I am in the Phoenix area and just picked up 6 of the skeletons (they are like mini bluckies) and 6 pacs of the skeleton garland. They also had the plaster gargoyles, tombstones, and foam tombstones, along with some ceramic Halloween candle holders.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I went back to the Dollar Tree today. They had the blucky skulls and packages of bones but no crows yet.  I don't wanna wait!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Yea, my Dollar Tree has everything but the crows.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Same here. I saw everything but the crows.
Maybe the store that had them really had gotten a box of factory blemished bluebirds!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

I visited one of the Dollar Stores today having seen this thread. At first I spotted the blucky bones and skulls, mini bluckies, tombstones, gargoyles garlands etc, but no sign of the crows.

Then I spotted a stand with some porcelain skulls on, and on the other side... The Crows !!!

For those that have not seen them yet, they are eight inches from tip of beak to tip of tail and four inches from the feet to the top of the head. I found two types ... one facing forward and one with the head turned to the side.

Excellent value for pretty realistic looking baby crows 

So if you don't see the crows with the halloween stuff, take a walk around as they may be some place else in the store.


----------



## LesFex (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome clipping...I don't think picture quality bad at all...


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Has anyone checked for the crows in the craft section where they have the flowers any such? If they aren't marked specifically Halloween employees might think they are a craft item, and put them there.


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

dang my dollar tree still only has the cutesy stuff will check another one tomorrow


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

Called around to 4 DT's in WNY... No Crows


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Definitely check your store again. Ours also separated the crows and ceramics from the blucky skulls and bones. They were on opposite sides of our store.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

They don't seem to have those stinken crows at our DT. I asked the manger and she looked at me like I had the crazys. lol. Since some of you can find them, is there anyway you can post a photo of them if you go back to the store? (the pic would need to be in the store, so I can print it off and take it to my dollar trees
s and show the manegers what they need to order.)People talk about all this hype but no one post any pictures of those darn things. lol.


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

Just got back from our DT and they are finally getting stuff. Yay!!!! We didn't see any of the crows either, but we did pick up a couple more gargoyles. The designs are a little different from the ones they had last year, and they are a little heavier too! Nice additions even if you already have some.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

One of my Dollar Trees finally got some good stuff in! 

I picked up three crows (two regular posed, one that had its wings slightly open at the bottom - I checked through the two boxes of crows, and that was the only one, so search through them!), 4 plastic skulls, 4 skull garlands (there are 9 little foam skulls hung vertically down a twine rope - I liked this for a doorway) 2 bags of spanish moss, 4 skelly hand goblets in red (they had clear as well, but the red showed up better) and two small dark tombstones. 

The crows are 4 inches high. The tombstones are 14 inches high - I had my metal ruler in the pics at the right, but the flash reflected so it's sort of hard to read.


















They had a ton of stone gargoyles, both the 7 inch ones and 4 inch ones. Mini tombstones, little snowglobes with skulls and gargoyles, cutesy ceramics and the skelly garlands, BUT they skelly garlands only have 4 skellys per strand.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

My Dollar Tree finally got some of the crows in. Picked up 3 of them.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm going to check a different store tomorrow...maybe they'll have the crows out.


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

Definitely gonna buy some of those skulls and bones. My outdoor theme is a graveyard drive-in and skulls/bones will be like those speaker stands you park your car next to, only I'll have gravestones instead


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting photo's of the crows. There actually alot better looking than I thought they would of been. They might sit perfect upon my tree branches and tombstones. I'll for sure have to get some when I see them.

Thanks again for all the happy pics!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> They don't seem to have those stinken crows at our DT. I asked the manger and she looked at me like I had the crazys. lol. Since some of you can find them, is there anyway you can post a photo of them if you go back to the store? (the pic would need to be in the store, so I can print it off and take it to my dollar trees
> s and show the manegers what they need to order.)People talk about all this hype but no one post any pictures of those darn things. lol.


I had the same problem when I went back to my store today. I asked for feathered fake crows THREE times and the manager looked at me like I was nuts. I finally and loudly said "fake birds" and he kind of got it and mumbled maybe they will come in. Luckily my mom is friends with a lady who works there and she will grab them up for me and call when they come!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

One of our DT stores in SW Florida finally got some Halloween stuff in!  They had the skull garlands, small styrofoam tombstones, small resin tombstones, gargoyles, the goblets, some ceramic skulls, small resin water globes, and skeleton hands. They also had some "cutsie" little scarecrows on a small bamboo pole. I was just happy to see it finally here!! I did not see any crows though so I'm gonna check back next weekend.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

*Woo hoo!*

So I raided my local Dollar Tree... got some bones, skulls, hanging skulls on a thread lol... and the looks of all the other shoppers seeing me load up on halloween supplies... priceless. But I"m just so excited that the season is starting!!


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

you are all so lucky there! I've picked up a few items from ebay & charity shops - but it will be september before some of the shops have halloween items inhere


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Different store, no crows.  They did have one new Halloween item, though - a little mesh bag of 9 small plastic skulls! They were just right for fence post finials, for those who have been looking for the whistles. I picked up two bags for assorted projects.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

No crows yet, but I did score at DT and Tuesday Morning!









Some of the DT haul... Had to hit two different ones. No crows yet!









Very cool iPod charger from Tuesday Morning!









Flicker lights from Tuesday Morning.









Door flag from Tuesday Morning.

I love it!


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

I stopped by my Dollar Tree on Friday to see if they had the gargoyles yet... and they did! I teach in the school of design at a local college and ended up buying a gargoyle for all of my fellow faculty. I'm excited about giving everyone a gargoyle this week. 

Jim


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

I got a couple more gargoyoles today, the skeleton garlands, and a small tombstone. No birds yet, the gal said to check back on wed. after their delivery. She said she knew they were at the San Dimas store because she sent her mom there to buy the birds for herself.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Neat new tombstones from the dollar tree. I'll have to get some of those.
I'll have to check out a tuesday mornings near me too, I never thought to look there year round. :=)


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Finally found the crows. They were located mainly in with the Harvest items with just a couple of other Halloween items. They had three styles, looking ahead, looking to the side, and wings spread open. 

http://i525.photobucket.com/albums/cc334/Darkstar_62/crows.jpg


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Our local DT had the skellys, skelly garlands, skull garlands, some cups, plates, dishtowels, small and med tombstones,and gargoyles, but no crows!!

Thanks for the tip about Tues Morning, we have one of them in our town, I'll check it out!


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

no crows here either checked to night when went to walmart for medicine. Will check couple tomorrow will be going to Louisville, dad in hospital


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

I want gargoyles! and crows!!! I cant wait for september here to see what we get!!!!!!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Just got back from the Dollar Store about 20 minutes ago and had all the same stuff everyone has posted. How much were the crows... I realize I looked around and didn't bother to even check the price - $1 a piece?


Edit: I may have missed the post in this thread, but didn't someone say they got some foam sheets at the Dollar Store? Wrapped in paper or something? Anyone have any clue what I'm talking about?


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah, it is foam core board, usually in a box by itself located in the stationary stuff.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I finally got around to visting the only Dollar Tree in town that I hadn't been to yet and guess what I found....CROWS! I got 10 of them, some of each style. Finally!

This store had just started putting Halloween merchandise out today and didn't have any of the gargoyles or tombstones yet. But they did have the picture of the shelving guide laying there so I snuck a peek and a picture. On the shelf right above the large tombstones it shows some small busts that I haven't seen yet. There's also something else new beside the busts but I couldn't tell what exactly it was. Any ideas?


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

Snickers said:


> So I raided my local Dollar Tree... got some bones, skulls, hanging skulls on a thread lol... and the looks of all the other shoppers seeing me load up on halloween supplies... priceless. But I"m just so excited that the season is starting!!


Well i can releate to this too. I went last friday and stocked up at the dollar tree tombstones, skulls the skull garland ect
these people in there shopping grabbed their kids and moved to another register like I was possesed or something

also tonight i was at another dollar tree finally found the crows was walking around and this lady comes up to me and asked where I found the crows, take her and show her she asked how much they were duhhhhhhhh 1.00 each yes 1.00 each. Then she asked what I am gonna do with them I said put in the graveyard. She said what i said on tombstones and on the grim reaper lol
said for halloween


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

devilangel said:


> these people in there shopping grabbed their kids and moved to another register like I was possesed or something


 I can't understand that. Most of the people I see shopping in a Dollar Tree look like they just crawled out of the grave. MOST, not all, most. 

I used to work at a Dollar Tree, but was fired for always getting on the loudspeaker and yelling "Price check, price check on the (fill in the blank).............!!"


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

DeadTed said:


> Just got back from the Dollar Store about 20 minutes ago and had all the same stuff everyone has posted. How much were the crows... I realize I looked around and didn't bother to even check the price - $1 a piece?
> 
> 
> Edit: I may have missed the post in this thread, but didn't someone say they got some foam sheets at the Dollar Store? Wrapped in paper or something? Anyone have any clue what I'm talking about?


That may have been me. I picked up the foam boards from DT to make my obelisk (over in the props thread). They are around the size of poster board in a box of something like 20 or so. They worked really well for my obelisk, so I would think they would be good for other construction projects.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Okay, I went to the Dollar Tree and they had a lot of small things - the small skulls, tombstones, ceramics then I saw a rack full of small black crows (around 4 inches long) and stocked up on those.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I went to another Dollar Tree today (I had forgotten about this one, thought we had 3 but we actually have 4!) and figured out what the mystery item in my picture is. They're little Halloween snow globes, 4 or 5 different versions. Two with gargoyles and two or three with skulls. All have tombstones inside. Kinda cute. Didn't see the busts though.


----------



## Spooky Sam (Jul 21, 2008)

I took a little trip across the border to Port Huron Michigan. I went to the Dollar Tree there and bought myself an awesome gargoyle! All they had were the 'goyles, foam tombstones and cutesy pumpkin candle holders.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

That's great news Rikki. What are you going to do with the crows if you don't mind me asking? I was looking at those large tombstones, I wonder if one of the crows could sit on the top of one? Those little bust are cool too. I wonder if there light wieght enough to hand out to tot's.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm not positive yet what I'll do with my crows this year. I bought three large ones last year from Michael's during the after Halloween sales. I just knew that I'm always looking at them this time of year and always tempted to buy them so for $1 I couldn't pass them up! I love the movie The Birds and may end up doing something with that theme at some point.


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

I hit up my dollar tree yesterday and managed to SCORE! Whoop,whoop!
I bought every gargoyle, a couple crows and one of each tombstone, and a few bags of bones. I'm so excited to put these out but I must control myself  (the gargoyles did manage to find their way on to my fireplace hearth though! glee!)


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I bought four or five of the crows on Friday, right before I went out of town. I left them in the bag on my couch and my cats drug them out and played with them all weekend! hah hah.

Little stinkers.


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

I went to my Dollar tree and got a few things some skulls some tombstones and some other things not to much waiting on some other stores to stock there shelves....


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's my Dollar Tree score today...not bad... The manager said these are just "tease" items...that more will be coming towards the end of the month.


----------



## TechChild (Aug 4, 2008)

I went buy mine came back with some stuff no crows thoe I asked but the cashier didn't know yet, I got some strange looks walking around the store after words.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Tease items! They've already put out more than they did the entire season last year! I can't imagine what else they're going to carry this year. When I snuck a peek at their shelving guide all I noticed that I haven't seen so far was the little busts.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Cool! I'm going to have to stop and take a look at my Dollar Store....I hope thay havd loads of Halloween goodies!


----------



## Im1031bb (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm so glad I found this forum!!! I saw this thread last week and visited Dollar Store over the weekend.....YEA! They had the little skeletons that I'm going to have holding the scroll for the invitations. I bought 14 packs of 4....I think I may need more, plus I got 3 of the gargoyles ( they had already been picked over and many had chips in them ) 10 black crows and all they had left of some garland with styrofoam skulls ( I'm thinking these will be great for the witches kitchen. Thanks so much guys, I never would have thought of the Dollar Store.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Im1031bb said:


> I'm so glad I found this forum!!! I saw this thread last week and visited Dollar Store over the weekend.....YEA! They had the little skeletons that I'm going to have holding the scroll for the invitations. I bought 14 packs of 4....I think I may need more, plus I got 3 of the gargoyles ( they had already been picked over and many had chips in them ) 10 black crows and all they had left of some garland with styrofoam skulls ( I'm thinking these will be great for the witches kitchen. Thanks so much guys, I never would have thought of the Dollar Store.


what part of Colorado are you from? We only have harvest crap. lol.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Rikki said:


> Tease items! They've already put out more than they did the entire season last year! I can't imagine what else they're going to carry this year. When I snuck a peek at their shelving guide all I noticed that I haven't seen so far was the little busts.


I thought my Dollar Tree had a TON of stuff last year. Maybe I could be thinking of the previous year, but I don't think so. One of those middle of the aisle, shelf-type things seems a bit scarce for DT's halloween section, if you ask me.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

For some reason I never get over to any of the dollar stores in my area. But after seeing all the goodies you guys have been scoring, I'm going to look at one that is just a few doors down from the Michaels I go to. Hope both have some good stuff already!


----------



## gldngddss (Aug 6, 2008)

devilangel said:


> I went last friday and stocked up at the dollar tree tombstones, skulls the skull garland ect these people in there shopping grabbed their kids and moved to another register like I was possesed or something


I can completely sympathize. I was in there yesterday to buy up a bunch of the halloween stuff... the cashier asked me "are you getting ready for halloween?"

my response, "no, i'm getting ready for a wedding"

she looked at me with a face full of disgust. she then tried to crack a joke by saying "well, i guess they don't expect it to last very long..."

I wanted to punch her! I hatefully told her that it was my wedding and that I expected it to last for the rest of my life...

otherwise, my experience was very pleasant. i had a fantastic time filling up my cart with $50 worth of halloween goodies!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I picked up 2 blucky skulls, to sets of hands and 3 pkgs of bones(3 in ea), they didn't have any feet. In the toy section they had little head bands with a scarf and hair attached I picked up a red, brown and blonde.


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

Crows finally showed up. Very cool!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Yay! We finally have some stuff. But it's all party stuff for the most part. They did have those drinking cups, skelly garland, mini tombstones, plastic plates, candles and a few little gadgets.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I just discovered that there's ANOTHER Dollar Tree in town that I had no idea about! It's even closer to my house than the others! I'm going to have to check it out soon and see what they have.


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

gldngddss said:


> I can completely sympathize. I was in there yesterday to buy up a bunch of the halloween stuff... the cashier asked me "are you getting ready for halloween?"
> 
> my response, "no, i'm getting ready for a wedding"
> 
> ...



Well that's just horribly rude and tacky. I'll come up there and we'll go punch her in the face together.  I'm having a Halloween wedding as well, next year though ...hope I won't have to knock anyone's teeth out before I walk down the aisle, haha.

I'm going to check out my DT this week, hopefully they have some neat stuff!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

My cats hate the crows. hah hah.

It put up really high and they climbed up, grabbed them down, and messed them up. They ripped out feathers and apparently tossed them around a bit! hah hah.

Funny thing is...it's my three black cats (all boys ~1 year old) that are doing it. It must have been a total sight!

OH and I just thought of something...anyone remember those posters they had a year or two ago...the Dracula, Wolfman, Mummy, Bride of Frankenstein. Anyone seen those there this year? I'm dying to have those again...I lost them in the divorce!


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Someone mentioned earlier that we should come up with props using the Dollar Tree stuff. I got 5 of the 16 inch tall skeletons back when this thread first started. I'm going to pose them on a stage, one holding a guitar, one holding a saxophone, and three as singers. They will be the backup band for my 3-axis skull quartet. Their hips will be controled by servos, so they can sway in time with the music. I will post pictures when they are done (hopefully this weekend.)

Well, today I went back to Dollar Tree, and they have these little mesh bags of 9 miniature styrofoam skulls. They would have made good finials for a cemetary fence, but I already have the skull whistles for that. 

Can anyone think of a good prop or other use for miniature (~ one and a half inch) styrofoam skulls?


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

My friend just built his columns and used the skulls as decoration on them. He cut them in half and glued the fronts of the skulls around the four sides of the upper column(cap). He plans on adding a single large skull to the center of the columns later.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I was wandering if anyone had seen the snakes that you put in water and they grow to around 4 feet long in the dollar stores yet. They had them last year, but I have yet to find any this year.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Ours also had plastic wine glasses w/ a skeleton hand. They had red and off white.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

malibuman said:


> I was wandering if anyone had seen the snakes that you put in water and they grow to around 4 feet long in the dollar stores yet. They had them last year, but I have yet to find any this year.


We actually bought one of those too. It was with the kids toys, not the Halloween stuff


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

victor-eyd said:


> Definitely gonna buy some of those skulls and bones. My outdoor theme is a graveyard drive-in and skulls/bones will be like those speaker stands you park your car next to, only I'll have gravestones instead


Ok, I'm SOOOO stealing this idea one day. A movie drive-in of the dead with a projector playing Abbot and Costello Meet the Wofman / Frankenstein / Dracula / Invisible Man. I am LOVING this idea.


----------

